# cool breeze ride



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

I am heading up to the Cool Breeze Ride in Ventura this weekeend. Any one else going!?


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Ride filled up before my wife and I could register. If anyone out there is selling 2 registrations we're buying!


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

i am going to sound like a party crasher but just because you dont register doesnt mean you cant do the ride. Registeration basically gives you a free photo, patch, full use of the sag stops and meal afterwords. I have spoken with officials from different events and since these are all on public roads they can not stop you. just bring enough food and water for your self and you are good to go.


----------



## gmoney14 (Feb 27, 2006)

due to no shows, they always sell on site registration even when it is sold out... next year just show up - they'll let you ride. The whole ride is for charity so pay the fee - don't pirate the ride...


----------

